# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  2009 Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport - Worlds fastest car

## Endurer

The Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport, the exciting new holder of the title of world's fastest roadster, has made its exciting debut at the 2008 Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance. While other supercar-level convertible models such as the Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 Roadster go with a "true convertible" design with a fully stowable roof, the Bugatti goes a different route. 

The Veyron Grand Sport offers open top motoring at the supercar level, though it is not a true convertible model. Bugatti determined that releasing a Veyron convertible would not provide the safety at high speed the Bugatti Veyron 16.4 is known for, so they opted for a Targa model in the Grand Sport, with a removable polycarbonate roof. 

*2009 Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport Specifications*

*Drivetrain* 

Layout Mid-Engine, AWD 
Transmission 7 Speed DSG 
Differential Front Axle Differential With Haldex Clutch; Rear Axle With Transverse , Fully Locking 

*Engine* 

Displacement 8.0 Liters 
Engine Type Quad-Turbocharged 16 Cylinder 
Compression Ratio 9.00:1 
Horsepower 1001 hp @ 6000 rpm 
Torque 922 lb-ft. @ 2200 rpm 

*Exterior* 

Curb Weight 4339 lbs. 
Length 175.7 in. 
Height 47.4 in. 
Wheelbase 106.7 in. 
Width 78.7 in. 

*Performance 
*Top Speed 252.9 mph With Roof in Place, 223.7 mph With Roof Open. 80.7 mph With Bad Weather Canvass Umbrella-Style Top 
0-100 km/h (0-62 mph) Less Than 2.7 sec 
1/4 mile Approx. 10.5 sec 
Coefficient of Drag 0.39 

*Base Price:* 2009 Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport - 1.4 Million

----------


## Tulip

Cool! but i wonder who can afford these cars..

----------


## Endurer

People, I suppose?

----------


## Magic

that's some next level designing...great outlook...
@to above posts...obviously people...will be better to say ..people who will afford it and not gonna drive it for even a year and go for another car...lol

----------


## Endurer

Lol true that.

----------


## nsr350z

Wow... I think I'm in love

----------


## toyota1

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

----------

